
My Lawn - gclaramunt
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2014/06/20/MyLawn.html
======
mathattack
He talks about wanting 1 senior for 5 juniors, with most firms having a 1 to
16 ratio. Is it really that bad? Or is the OP's definition of senior someone
with 20 years experience?

My experience is that mentorship is 1 to 1. (Just like the Sith!) If you're
doing a wide pyramid project, perhaps 1 good engineering manager with tech
skills can oversee the work of 2 senior programmers and 2 juniors.

Or has my experience been the exception?

~~~
MaysonL
Most good professors have more than one PhD student at a time, although I
doubt many have 16. 5 is probably a reasonable number.

~~~
mathattack
Fair enough, and that's a good example. The 16 to 1 seems like a stretch too.

